# 9.9 merc 2 stroke



## Floridafishing3 (Apr 24, 2010)

hey i recently purchased an 03 9.9 2stroke, just wondering how much Stabil i should put in per tank of gas. i will be using a 6 gallon tank.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

*mixing sta-bil with fuel*

http://www.goldeagle.com/brands/stabil/faq.aspx



> Q: How much STA-BIL Fuel Stabilizer should I add to fuel?
> A: One ounce (30mL) of STA-BIL Fuel Stabilizer for every 2 ½ gallons (9.5 L) of gasoline, gasoline/oil mixtures, or ethanol blends is the recommended dosage level.


So that means 6 gallons / 2.5 gallons = 2.4 ounces


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

The best solution to prevent spoiled gas is to use the gas and get fresh gas before you plan on burning it - don't let it sit long enough to spoil.


----------

